# Florida Budo Tomonokai



## okinawagojuryu (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello , my name is David Somers , I am a co founder of The Florida Budo Tomonokai , or The Florida Martial Ways Friendship Association . We are a group of Yudansha , that come from many different styles , to learn , & share w/ eachother . Our next gathering will be on Aug 2 in Ocala , if anyone is interested , please feel free to contact me privately . There are no fee's , no politics , just learning , & sharing .

David Somers
okigojunofl@hotmail.com
www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

How was the 2 Aug. gathering?


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Aug 12, 2003)

It went pretty good . We had guys come out from , Goju Ryu , Shotokan , Tang Soo Do , Aikido , Enshin Karate , & Iaido . This past event was the biggest gathering we've had so far . 
After training , we all went out to grab a bite to eat . That's my favourite part , lol . No , seriously though , I like it , because we all , just get to relax after training , talk , get to know eachother , etc. ; We usually go out to eat after every gathering . Thats what its all about , meeting new friends , having fun , & training . our next gathering , will be in Port Charolette , if anyone is interested .

David


----------



## Disco (Aug 12, 2003)

Where exactly is that and what is the date.:asian:


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Aug 13, 2003)

Our next gathering will be in Port Charolette , which is just below Sarasota , on Oct 4th . Email privately at okigojunofl@hotmail.com , & send me a brief introduction , if you are interested . We'd be glad to have any Black Belt out .

David Somers
www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu


----------

